# Prague Film School



## Siddharth Menon (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey there guys!

Does anyone have any idea / review / opinion about the Prague Film School?

I've spoken to two students and they loved it. Focuses purely on praxis oriented learning and students have to do several films in a year. Plus the cost is also highly affordable and prague is not a costly city to live in as well. 

One major disadvantage though is the face that you only get a 'Certification in Filmmaking' . So its neither a diploma nor a Master's course. 

Do you guys have any feedback?

Anything would be helpful. 

Thanks a bunch!
Sid.


----------



## Anush (Jun 2, 2021)

I have the same question. 

Have you applied there already?


----------

